# Recommend VAR



## slainte (Feb 9, 2013)

Any recommendations for a VAR? I went locally to purchase and they all seem so big! I only had a choice of four.
When looking on line, one review stated, "It made a ticking noise when it ran out of time". That would be bad!


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

I bought a really small one on ebay - it looks like a slightly fat USB stick and is fully solid state so quiest. The only draw-back seems to be that the battery is badly hit by the cold, i missed one in-car call because it ran out of juice. It records fine - i have listened to hours of classic fm and my WW telling off my daughter, it even picks-up the kids voices from the back seats. Small enough to hide behind the trim below the dash. it cost £20 + p & p .


----------



## slainte (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Yessongs. He just looked me in the eye today and told me he asked the OW to stop calling him. He left home for an hour or so after that and you guessed it, he called her! I am nervous because I accidentally opened an unviewed text on his phone. It was from her. I didn't understand the message but now he may catch on that I am checking.
I have to get that VAR in the car!
I'm not sure how long I can take this. It is so hard to act normal.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

you dont need a small VAR. the sony ones I use are like 5 inches by 1 by 1. But they work great if you use velcro tape to stick them under the seat. He will not go looking for it.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anybody used this?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sony for sure. The ICDPX333 goes for about 50-60 bucks at your local Best Buy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Be sure to use adhesive backed Velcro to secure it in place. Things move around when cars start and start. So the Velcro will keep it from falling or scooting out into sight.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

What about the Craig up above? I bought it but haven't used it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Be sure to use adhesive backed Velcro to secure it in place. Things move around when cars start and start. So the Velcro will keep it from falling or scooting out into sight.


And don't skimp on the Velcro! Use LOTS of it! Just don't do anything to cover the mic...

Also, you may want to consider buying some cheap earbuds (they don't have to be fancy, so hit up your local dollar store) and plugging them into the headphone port (*NOT THE MIC PORT!!!*) on the VAR. Once you do this, cut the cord off so that only the stub/plug remains. This is done just in case something happens w/ the VAR and it switches from record to playback. It's *very* unlikely that this would happen, but it's best to play it safe.

View weightlifter's Standard Evidence Post for more info on optimal VAR configuration. Pay special attention to the "bit rate" setting. Again, most of the advice given is for Sony VARs.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jasmine9 said:


> What about the Craig up above? I bought it but haven't used it.


I don't know anything about the Craig VAR. Actually, I don't know anything about any VARs other than the Sony.

Actually, I take that back... I don't know _anything_ about _any_ *VARs*.

Period.

:smthumbup:

(Yes, that was sarcasm.)


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not sure which model it is your link doesn't show on my phone.

But the Craig recorders on Amazon seem pretty cheap and the reviews are lackluster at best. So I would tend to stay away if it is needed for "life depending" matters.

I used the SONY too. Had no issues beyond my kids and music always overpowering any conversations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I recommend checking if using a VAR to spy on someone is legal in your area. If not, its best not to post about it on a discussion group - your real ID can easily be tracked from here. 

Up to you - just keep it in mind.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

It is the Craig CR8000. I can remove it daily to check.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

I used the Sony that gus recommended. In the car I placed it under the carpet edge right under the steering wheel and it worked fine there. Different types of cars may make a difference placing it there. I tested it in different areas because I couldn't place it under her seat because it has a drawer there. It picked up everything she said. WL  listened to some and he can tell you the biggest pain was the loud blinker sound.
Just be careful when listening to it because you can never unhear what you have heard. After listening to mine one day I smashed it in a rage. I should have donated it to someone here.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Let her call the cops on me. And support a family with my ass in jail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

